# اليك رفعت عينى يا ساكن السماء



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

_إليك رفعت عينى يا ساكن السماء_

_أنا إلتجأت إليك . لست مثل آدم ، الذى لما أتعبه الشيطان وأذله ، إختبأ منك وخاف ، وابتعد عنك ! ...لا ، بالعكس. أنا أتعب وأسقط ، أرفع عينى إليك ...._

_رفعت عينى إليك ، لأنى لم أجد على الأرض معونة ....
بل وجدت تجارب وضيقات ، ووجدت التعب والألم . فإليك رفعت عينى يا ساكن السماء ، لأن السماء فيها رحمة ، وفيها عدل من الظلم الذى على الارض .... وهكذا عندما تفشل النفس البشرية ، تلجىء إلى الله وتقول له : " انظر إلى ذلى ومسكنتى وارحمنى " . أنت " معين من ليس له معين ، ورجاء من ليس له رجاء وعزاء صغيرى القلوب ، ميناء الذين فى العاصف " وإذ قد فشلت على الارض ، لا أجد إلا ساكن السماء ، لأقول له : _

_إليك رفعت عينى :
عندما لا أجد عونا من البشر ، أرفع عينى إليك ، أنت يا من كلك محبة ، يا من لك القوة والقدرة ، لأن غير المستطاع عند الناس هو مستطاع عندك (لو 27:18)
وعندما أتعب من مضايقات الناس ، أرفع عينى إليك ، أنت يا مصدر العدل ، يا من تحكم للمظلومين . أنت الذى ترى التعب الذى أنا فيه ، والذل الذى أنا فيه " لأننا كثيرا ما إمتلأنا هوانا " ..... _

_وعندما تضغط الخطية ، ولا أجد نصرة ، ويفشل الجهاد ويشل الارشاد ، أرفع عينى إليك ، أنت الذى من عندك المغفرة , وأنت الذى تنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر وتتوبنى فأتوب ( إر 18:21 )
__هناك أشخاص عندما تصدمهم المشاكل يفكرون فى حلها بطرق بشرية . وهناك أشخاص آخرون يرفعون أعينهم إلى فوق ...._ 





​


----------



## خاطئ يحتاج يتوب (6 مارس 2009)

حقا الهى عيوننا اليك فانظر الى ضعفى وارحمنى لانى احتاجك انت لاسواك فاعنى لاننى ضعيف ومكسور واحتاج يدك لتجبرنى وتعيد تشكيلى لقد قام عليا ابليس واشعر بانى دوده بل رماد لكنك تقدر ان تعيدنى انا المخدوع من ابليس انهضنى يا يسوع اعماقى تحتاج لشفاء من يدك انت لانك الوحيد العالم بما لى فاعنى 
حقا احتاج اليك


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

عندما لا أجد عونا من البشر ، أرفع عينى إليك ، أنت يا من كلك محبة ، يا من لك القوة والقدرة ، لأن غير المستطاع عند الناس هو مستطاع عندك......................
شكراااااااااااااا يا ماريام​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى ليكى 

​ ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

خاطئ يحتاج يتوب

جميل جدا جدا

تسلم ايدك

شكرااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 مارس 2009)

_



: " انظر إلى ذلى ومسكنتى وارحمنى " . أنت " معين من ليس له معين ، ورجاء من ليس له رجاء وعزاء صغيرى القلوب ، ميناء الذين فى العاصف " وإذ قد فشلت على الارض ، لا أجد إلا ساكن السماء ، لأقول له : 

إليك رفعت عينى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين
شكرا عالصلاة الروعة _​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

خاطئ يحتاج يتوب قال:


> حقا الهى عيوننا اليك فانظر الى ضعفى وارحمنى لانى احتاجك انت لاسواك فاعنى لاننى ضعيف ومكسور واحتاج يدك لتجبرنى وتعيد تشكيلى لقد قام عليا ابليس واشعر بانى دوده بل رماد لكنك تقدر ان تعيدنى انا المخدوع من ابليس انهضنى يا يسوع اعماقى تحتاج لشفاء من يدك انت لانك الوحيد العالم بما لى فاعنى
> حقا احتاج اليك







ميرسي اوى ليك بجد


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

nonaa قال:


> عندما لا أجد عونا من البشر ، أرفع عينى إليك ، أنت يا من كلك محبة ، يا من لك القوة والقدرة ، لأن غير المستطاع عند الناس هو مستطاع عندك......................
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا يا ماريام​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا مريم ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى ليكى ​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> خاطئ يحتاج يتوب
> 
> جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> _امين_
> 
> _شكرا عالصلاة الروعة _​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ميريام على الصلاة وصلاتي للرب الن يباركك ويحفظك


----------

